# funnel web spiders



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

where can they be bought?, of all my searches no one seems to carry them. I know they are highly aggressive and venomous. Is it illegal? But venomous snake can easily be bought but not the funnnel web spiders.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

sicklid-holic said:


> where can they be bought?, of all my searches no one seems to carry them. I know they are highly aggressive and venomous. Is it illegal? But venomous snake can easily be bought but not the funnnel web spiders.


They very well might be illegal in many states because of propagation threats. Pretty awesome little guys. Check with your local fish and game maybe.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I can't imagine anyone wanting to keep Funnel Webs as pets, but to each his own, I guess









*_Reptiles, Amphibians, and Arthropods_*


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

AUCH!! good luck...


----------

